# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  تنبيه

## رورو

يادكتوره أود تذكيرك بوضع المحاضرات المتبقيه من جريمة التزوير  عند وضعك لمحاضرات الشيك والاختلاس 

وشكرا

----------

